
Encrypgen Uses Blockchain to Usher in New Era of Genetic Privacy - spurlock
https://cointelegraph.com/news/encrypgen-uses-blockchain-to-usher-in-new-era-of-genetic-privacy
======
cjbenedikt
If that raises funds we can launch an ICO on pigs that can fly ( yet to breed,
of course)

